# Hydraulic Line 'Router Thingy' !



## Kariblay (May 16, 2011)

Hi all,

New to the forum and I just bought a quick hitch and balde for my x485. I notice on some machines on YouTube that they have a device to route the hydraulic lines back to the quick connects around the front of the tractor. 

My quick hitch blade didn't come with one and I am trying to find out what its called or where I get one to keep the 4 hydraulic lines in place.

Thanks

Karl


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Karl! You talking about that fabric liner that the lines are in?


----------



## Kariblay (May 16, 2011)

No...it looks like a j hook to kee the four lines in place as they run from the quick hitch back to the side of the tractor for hookup. This metal 'hook' is at the front right corner of the tractor.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! I wonder if the tractor mgf would have one that is made to fit your tractor?


----------

